# when making a cold call to shops ..



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I honestly hate making cold calls, simply because I don't like to talk on the phone. However it is most effective for my company. So my question is when your calling a shop in hopes of making an appointment to show your line what do you say on the phone? Do you ask for the buyer? What is your introduction on the phone basically? I already searched the form about cold calling but have yet to hear what people actually say on the phone. Whats works best when making cold calls basically?


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

a cold call can be in person, but generally it's calling people on the phone. 

you're probably going to get a lot of different advice. i would sit down and work out what you're going to say on paper, then practice it with a friend over the phone. then practice the meeting, too. if i called, i would ask for the person in charge of purchasing. remember that they're only people, too, and perhaps pretty busy, so make the call as succinct as you can while sounding natural (not like you're reading from a script).


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

ryan barker said:


> a cold call can be in person, but generally it's calling people on the phone.
> 
> you're probably going to get a lot of different advice. i would sit down and work out what you're going to say on paper, then practice it with a friend over the phone. then practice the meeting, too. if i called, i would ask for the person in charge of purchasing. remember that they're only people, too, and perhaps pretty busy, so make the call as succinct as you can while sounding natural (not like you're reading from a script).


Totally agree


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

I have done some cold calling. I usually state my name, my business name, and the nature of my business. 

In my experience, the manager/shop owner will say, "we're not interested" before I can really explain my services and before I can ask for an appointment. I often hang up the phone wondering if they even heard me say that I can create custom shirts for them. 

Has anyone else had more progress?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Not specifically t-shirt related, but our standard response to cold calls is "please take us off your list" and immediate termination of the call if the salesman protests. Nastier things happen to those who don't back off, or claim "We're not calling to sell you anything".

My opinion both as an administrative assistant and a business owner myself is that if I want a service, whether it be merchant processing, insurance, private jet rentals (we've been getting a _lot_ of these lately for some reason) or custom flavored jellybeans, is that we are going to look ourselves. We are not going to respond to some stranger that cold calls. We want to find a company other people have used, that have a good reputation, bonus points if we get referrals from people we know personally. We are going to hunt for the best price, and unless you're Progressive Insurance, I'm sure you don't have some magical perky chick named Flo that can call up real-time quotes from all your competitors (not that I believe that said quotes would be honest anyway). One of the former bosses could be caught up in the moment by walk-in salespeople but would always be dissuaded by the co-owner and the rest of the staff.

Now, as someone selling your own branded t-shirts and not t-shirts as a service, going into businesses and pitching your product may be a good idea. I find that much more refreshing than some unknown calling me about our fleet of nonexistent Xerox machines and how they can save us money on junky aftermarket toner but only if we sign a 3 year contract. However, when we were retail, we would also reject those kinds of salespeople. Every product in the store was so well-known that _you_ had to go to the _manufacturer_ and prove that you were worthy to sell their products. Some were easier than others, you were cleared as a distributor/reseller with a few referrals and proof that you have a store. Others were far more difficult, some were unobtainable at our size and sales records (some were shamed into selling to us when we found them in even smaller companies) and some were even pulled when our sales for their products were not high enough.

I often wonder just who _does_ respond to a cold call for something like credit card processing, from a company that you've never heard of before. Worse, the ones who pretend to be _your_ company just to try to force the call through to your boss. For all of us here, it's an instant phone slam. Clearly, however, enough people buy to make it worth it for them to call us twelve times a month. 

My own personal business (service related) has been spread entirely by word of mouth. No, I don't have a large enough customer base to be self-supporting yet. I also have not aggressively tried to get current customers to find work for me, especially since I have limited time due to personal issues right now. I tried cold calling once, but found that I don't have the personality for it. It grates on me to no end to do it since I hate getting them so much, and I never got anywhere because of that when my boss would have me do it for my main job.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

yep, i'd say cold calling is very much a game of percentages, just like direct mail. 

the people who know someone or is buddies with, you probably won't get that business.

the guy who has shirts made somewhere else is probably looking for a better price. it seems to me that screen printing customers aren't the most loyal of clients.

the trick is just to get their attention so you can make your sales pitch. as mentioned, some have the personality for it, others can't abide it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It has been years since I did much "cold calling".....But I do lots of "warm calling"....

When I am doing a delivery or have a stop at a client I ask the client if they know the names of owners of close by businesses......I then stop in to introduce myself....No sales pitch unless the new prospect initiates.....And most do.....


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Fenrir is right in the fact that some business are annoyed by cold calls. And then he goes on to say that is own business cannot support him yet. I wonder why? Could it be he is waiting for others to find customers for him? At least that is the way I read what he posted.

Cold calls are never fun unless you are a the used car salesman type and get you kicks that way but introducing yourself to other businesses is not really cold call selling. Just stop in, ask to see the person in charge, do a quick "I know you are busy so thank you for seeing me. My name is with your company name. If you ever need a service such as our I would be honored to give you a quote.", hand them your card and thank them for their time. If they wish to carry on the conversion then let them. If not, thank them and walk out. They will remember how respectful of their time you where and if they do need a product or service you offer they may just call you.

I have walked away with some very large customers doing just that.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

see, that's a good thing to take note of: when you talk to someone, you can say, 'i was just at bill's shop and we were talking, said to stop by,' or mention somehow casually who referred you. as an aside, whenever i refer someone to a competitor's shop, i always ask that they mention us. i feel it just makes for good relations.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Preston said:


> Well Fenrir is right in the fact that some business are annoyed by cold calls. And then he goes on to say that is own business cannot support him yet. I wonder why? Could it be he is waiting for others to find customers for him? At least that is the way I read what he posted.


I said that I have not actively tried to expand my business, mainly due to issues in my private life. I have actually had to tell people to stop giving referrals for periods of time when I had zero time to do work outside of my regular full time job. Part of the reason I'm looking at shirt printing and graphic design work again is because I can do it at home, my current side job is entirely on-site and it is very hard to schedule sometimes between my own crazy hours and the customer's availability.

Be very polite when you go to a customer's neighbors. We had the water cooler salesman come over from the business next door. I tried to be polite about it for about ten seconds, but when he refused to leave (I had actually caught him looking over my monitor at the papers on my desk as I had stepped into the next office when he came in) I had to threaten him with trespassing and police action to get him out of the office. We were not on good terms with our neighbor for awhile after that. Another cold salesman started screaming at me that I was "destroying the economy" for refusing to listen to him.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Preston said:


> Well Fenrir is right in the fact that some business are annoyed by cold calls. And then he goes on to say that is own business cannot support him yet. I wonder why? Could it be he is waiting for others to find customers for him? At least that is the way I read what he posted.
> 
> Cold calls are never fun unless you are a the used car salesman type and get you kicks that way but introducing yourself to other businesses is not really cold call selling. Just stop in, ask to see the person in charge, do a quick "I know you are busy so thank you for seeing me. My name is with your company name. If you ever need a service such as our I would be honored to give you a quote.", hand them your card and thank them for their time. If they wish to carry on the conversion then let them. If not, thank them and walk out. They will remember how respectful of their time you where and if they do need a product or service you offer they may just call you.
> 
> I have walked away with some very large customers doing just that.



That's a good idea Preston! I will try that.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

heh heh. that's when i would have explained that the economy is based entirely on the velocity of money. and that by virtue of being a small business, i'm far more apt to put money back into the system, generating revenue for other businesses, taxes for the gov't to misspend and jobs. therefore, *he* should be ordering shirts from me, not me giving money to some company to squander by whatever means the CEO and CFO decide will make them millions that will sit in a bank or slumber idle by some financial instrument, further undermining the financial infrastructure. that, indeed!, money saved is jobs lost! 

then again, i have to be in the mood for that kind of rant....


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Also make sure you will be relevant to the business. Right now we run warehouse storage for business equipment. We had Penske come in and try to sell us truck rental services. "Everyone needs it. Great way to make money on the side!" Doing _what_!? Running around in half a semi for kicks? We couldn't even offer truck rentals to a customer moving in... why would they re-rent a Penske truck from us when they could go straight to Penske? The same goes for the insane amount of "private jet rental" calls we've been getting for a tiny business that has zero need for such a thing. At least t-shirt printing is a lot more "universal" but franchises and larger chain stores are very unlikely to even be allowed to use someone outside the "approved vendors" list for shirts, they probably get them direct from corporate.

Of course a large part of the reason cold callers are generally hung up on these days is because of the huge amount of scams. "(Insert Name) Imaging" wants to sell you toner? "We're with your merchant processing service" to talk to you about your account? IP Relay for the deaf wants to buy $3000 worth of shirts? Scams, the lot of them. Front desk workers and anyone with check writing capabilities need to be trained very very well before they sign up for 3 years of $300/pc remanufactured toner cartridges. In our area, there are a lot of very unethical "Fire Extinguisher Services" (not your regular company) will come in and just _do the work_ and then expect a check on the spot. They read the tags when you're not looking then come back when it's time.

On a more constructive note: gaining a customer base. You want word of mouth but don't rely on family and close friends. They won't tell you what you're doing wrong, and if they secretly think you're doing badly but don't want to say it to your face, they still won't be handing out your cards very much. You want casual acquaintances to know what you're doing. They'll be more likely to actually talk to their own friends if they like what they see. Lukewarm calling. That coffee shop you're in all the time? Don't know the staff well enough to call them friends but they recognize you when they come in? Keep an ear out for what's going on with their business. Chat them up and somehow steer the conversation to what you do. Don't just give out random "freebies" like pens or letter openers, do something that proves you can do a good job. The local bagel place I go to every week had a few numbers falling off their front door. I put new ones up for them for free. I did a lot of the signage for work at cost as a learning experience. My boss' nephew is starting his own lawn business. I was going to make them a few shirts but he couldn't decide on what color he wanted and then a screen printer he knows did it for him anyway (dark green lettering over medium green shirts and the wrong length sleeves). But I did do a full color printed vinyl banner and single color vinyl lettering for his trailer. I'm *not* trying to undercut local shops (although I did start learning sign installation because of our regular shop raising their prices to outrageous levels to try to get rid of us as a customer - maybe we didn't give them enough work in the last few years we were open retail - but now it means we will never recommend them to anyone else), I'm learning how to do it with people I know who can give me referrals when I'm ready to launch. What if I did a bad job with an actual paying customer (both jobs are holding up fine after 8 and 3 months)? At least this way I won't have some stranger pounding on my door because their logo flew off while on the highway if something did go wrong. Your mechanic, your dentist, your dog groomer, the lady you know by name at the grocery store. Don't make it a sales pitch. Make it fit in with the conversation naturally. You're not selling to them, you want them to know what you do. So when another customer happens to complain that they bought a bunch of shirts from their idiot cousin who uses puffy paint from Walmart, they'll just happen to remember "oh, I was just talking to someone who prints t-shirts!" Some people are terrible at this, I know. It's not easy for everyone to turn the charm on and off at a moment's notice, and it still fails for me if I try to push it into a hardcore sales pitch.

For my current side business one of the things I used to do - not so often anymore - was hang out in the department of a store that sold products related to it. If a customer looked completely lost and was being ignored by the staff, I would ask them if I could help them find anything... and if they were looking for recommendations, spend time discussing their options, sound more professional than the average McTeen trying to sell something they don't even give a crap about. When they inevitably ask "how do you know so much about this?" then tell them what you do for a living. You generally don't want to offer them a card, you want them to ask for one. Be prepared to be thrown out for soliciting but this only happened twice in three years of this tactic. Unpaid time spent? Yes. Customer base growing? Worth it. I'm not quite sure how you would apply this to the t-shirt industry, however.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No need to explain Fenrir, we all have different situations. 

I agree with the cold calling, but just hate to do it as most of you. 

Advertising is the same thing. We're sending it to people we don't know. We need to do all of the things everyone mentioned. We get a few orders from each of the things we do. 

One big is to network. I don't mean emailing all your friends, but that doesn't hurt either. What I mean is joining the Chamber of Commerce, LeTip, BNI, and many local Small Business Networking Groups. There's many free ones out there, and you can start your own. 

The tip to networking is give them some of your business too. You need Auto Insurance, car repairs, new tires, doctors appointments, advertising, business cards, Financial managment, Mortgages, New car, etc. Pass that around to your networking group. 

We actually picked our dentist from our networking group. 

If you don't do that, you can also ask all the people you purchase things from to buy t-shirts from you. We buy lunch or dinner from one restaurant once we like a week. They're our customer and buy polo shirts from us. My wife and daughter go to another two breakfast/brunch spots once a week. Sometimes twice. I know cause I get the left overs, lol. 

Don't be afraid to ask them. They're not afraid to ask if you want something else. If you ask you for dessert, say it depends. Wait a second then say, do you want to order some t-shirts? Lol. Okay just kidding on that one. You should always ask to talk to the person that makes the decision or their spouse. 

Remember, the boss of a male run company is always their spouse. LOL. 

You don't know how many call backs I got to change orders cause there wife wants something else.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

One thing to watch out for with those business groups is not to get _too_ deeply involved with them or they get offended if you don't exclusively use people within the group. Which may or may not be a bad thing, depending on competency. Cliques tend to attract drama. It's a useful tool, don't let it become more than that.


----------



## Frienzy (Mar 13, 2012)

In my opinion only way to get noticed by cold calling is you really need to offer them great deal. Like offer to print them custom t-shirts for blank t-shirt price. If that wont impress them - nothing will. If you got that, you can really show your quality and prove you are pro.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

A fellow SP told me he tells them when he has extra Tshirts and can give them a great price right now.

He said they Eat it up.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

selanac said:


> No need to explain Fenrir, we all have different situations.
> 
> I agree with the cold calling, but just hate to do it as most of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When cold calling you should not be doing any selling......Cold calling is about finding out more about your potential client's business and the problems they need to solve.....If you can offer solutions, you will make sales....


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Frienzy said:


> In my opinion only way to get noticed by cold calling is you really need to offer them great deal. Like offer to print them custom t-shirts for blank t-shirt price. If that wont impress them - nothing will. If you got that, you can really show your quality and prove you are pro.



Again, I disagree with you. Low price is not a good motivator that will get you a good customer. It is a motivator that will get you a bad customer.

Personal service with a quality product will get you good customers. If a customer feels you have their best interest at heart and you are offering a fair price, not the cheapest, they will usually buy from you. This does not mean you can charge outrageous prices, just a fair price.

On one of my cold calls a few years back I stopped at a custom chopper place. They had just moved from another small town into a new location on a state highway near me. I stopped and went in. I asked to see the person who ordered their shirts. I gave the person my quick "Hi, thank you for your time" speech, asked if I could bid their next order and was prepared to walk out at that point. She told me that about to place a large order for shirts with their company logo on them and she would be more than happy to look at my quote. She told me she would email me to order details. I asked if I could see one of their current shirts so she gave me one to take so I could use it to help me give her the quote. At this time I thanked her and left.

I drove back to my shop and recreated the art off the shirt she gave me, separated it out, made the screens and printed about 6 samples in various sizes. I then got the order details and repaired the quote. The next day I drove back to their store and handed her the quote along with the samples. She immediately got the owner and I saw them looking at my prints next to the ones they had gotten in the past. She told me she would look at the numbers and let me know. I got in my car and started back to my shop that was about 5 miles away. I did not even get halfway back when they called me and told me I had the order.

To make a longer story short. We did tens of thousands worth of business with that customer that even included another business they owned. We would still have that customer today if it were not for the financial crash in 08 that finally put them out of business in 09 because banks quit loaning money for people to buy custom choppers. 

Bottom line is if anyone thinks low price is the only way to get customers then they have no business being in this business.

Even if you hate selling I would suggest to anyone that they need to read Jeffrey Gotimer's "Little Red Book of Selling" and his book "The Sales Bible".


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

ryan barker said:


> see, that's a good thing to take note of: when you talk to someone, you can say, 'i was just at bill's shop and we were talking, said to stop by,' or mention somehow casually who referred you. as an aside, whenever i refer someone to a competitor's shop, i always ask that they mention us. i feel it just makes for good relations.


This is really good to listen, you refer by this thinking to have a good relation among the competitors..I appreciate you for this. I thinks this is a trick to make competitor a friend


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

well, i'm not saying we're all best buddies or anything, but our main business (trophies/awards) has a lot fewer players than screen printing and we've dealt with just about all of them and we're pretty much as helpful as we can be to one another. there's only one guy around that we all detest, he's just a sour, shady sleaze ball and we'd all laugh if he went belly-up. good riddance to bad garbage, eh? 

it extends beyond referrals for us. we all have equipment meltdowns, we all run out of something or other at the wrong time, and if we can we try to pick up the slack for one another to a certain extent. it's not as if we're trying to run each other out of business ~ most of these guys are good people just trying to support themselves. when a shop closes, it's rarely a time for rejoicing. the undercutters, now, that's a different story, i'd close them up daily were it possible, for a variety of reasons. 

one woman i work with at my day job does a lot of charity with her bike club. she's always hitting me up for free shirts and/or trophies. i usually burn through my charity allotment by february, so i just can't give her free stuff whenever she's having an event. some people, most actually, think that because you have a business that you're somehow, by some virtue, rich, and therefore it's your duty for some reason just keep giving free merchandise away. or that you can 'just write it off.' i only mention that because people you know will want something from you at some point, either freebies 'for a good cause, you selfish bastard!' or a discount because your aquaintance is something they're relying on so save money. it can be rather a double-edged sword, knowing a lot of people, lol.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I own 2 businesses and can tell you that a majority of cold calls to my new t-shirt/apparel business is the stupid merchant people or even better AT&T. Those idiots call at least once a week. I give them a hard time each time. I don't care about healthcare or govt grants either. I get inundated with these because the city and state probably sold my information and they see new business and think they've got someone fresh out of the gate.

But what I WILL do is listen to people who are from a real business who can offer me something. I do a lot of freight in my 'real' job and therefore have trucking companies and freight forwarders call. I don't play games with these guys because I know they're just out there trying anything to get business. What I do is ask them to email me their information. Usually that will do and I'll never hear from them again. I did have this one guy who every week asked me if there was any way he could help me out with my shipping needs (via email). Nothing bugging, or repetitive just persistent though. Well last week one of our freight forwarders finally got to me and so guess who I called? My weekly questioner. Now it's put up or shut up time. 

I think there's no harm in calling on local businesses. In fact, I think it's better to call in person. I wouldn't offer them the world but let them know that personalization may be cheaper than they realize. That you're local and not interested in a quick sale, but want to form a relationship. Yes, people will be mean and nasty. Just walk away. At least you know that you're not peddling junk or scams... In the end it's really their loss because maybe you could really help them look good for less. Of course you've got to perform AND give them something they can't get elsewhere which is pretty much the definition of Capitalism. I plan on doing just what I said pretty soon. Know what's been holding me up? I didn't order my business cards because I couldn't decide on a freakin logo. How's that for looking bad? Good luck out there.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to listen to the locals just to be polite, but generally I'm too busy at work to spend the time. Time spent listening to a solicitor when customers are calling is money the company is losing. Also, so far every single one of them has completely failed to convince anyone here to use their business.

A legitimate credit card processing company (local bank): Couldn't beat our current rate

Jimmy John's Subs: Came in with free samples. After that, we changed our "no soliciting" sign to include an addendum "unless you have free food". Boss didn't want me to put it on the new one when we moved offices though. Way too far away to visit for lunch. Opposite direction from where all of us head home. Nobody's ever been there. Make sure you're soliciting in the same darn town!

Local pizzeria/sub shop: "Mom" came in "handing out menus for my daughter". I was nice to her, but it went in the trash. Ridiculously uncompetitive prices. Nobody is going to pay $10-15 for a 12" sub when there's a Subway, Jersey Mike's, and the local grocery store (which is quite good) all within a mile, for $8 or less. I don't care how good it is. Boss mentioned he'd been in there years ago and it was good but also balked at the prices.

Young teen soliciting for some charitable group, selling peanut brittle, etc. Gave him $3 donation to keep. Nothing to buy under $20. Probably a scam, who knows.

Company that offers services that we also offer to our customers but don't advertise heavily. Gave us a nice detailed price sheet to let us know we're being competitive. Thanks!

A pair of ultra hot Aflac insurance chicks. They went into our neighbor's door and didn't even bother coming in to our company. I noticed they were looking into every car in the parking lot on the security cam. I didn't get out there in time to throw them off the property before they drove off.

Local mechanic who also went into the neighbor's door (we have a shared lobby), walked off, walked halfway to the next building, suddenly realized something and came back to solicit to us. Polite brush-off... if you have trouble going door to door I don't want you tearing apart my car.

Strangely, I have _*never*_ seen a print shop/sign shop/t-shirt printer of any type solicit to us. I do know that none of the print shops in our area have prices lower than ordering it from another city (Miami, Orlando) or even from out of state. We went through this five times in the 4 years I was there while we were open as a semi-retail company. All quotes ended up being 50-300% higher than ordering online. The biggest print shop in the area just went out of business 2 weeks ago. I'm waiting for the others to start crashing too. Business doesn't go to your competitors when you're all too expensive, it goes out of the city/state/country.

I _still_ don't understand why someone would buy/hire from some random solicitor who can talk slick for anything important vs researching companies with good references _and_ good prices.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The only time we give t-shirts away is if they're giving them away too. If they're going to charge they usually make a pretty penny per t-shirt. 

We'll give them a discount, but they still pay.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

if it's an aquaintance that's kind of bordering on friendship, kind of like you listen to them tell boring stories about their kids, but you're not even hooked up on facebook, and they cover the costs and things are slow, okay, maybe. 

some soliciters i will listen to, but not often. we get a better rate on electricity because we took the time to listen to a salesman. still, unless our area code is the one that shows up on the caller i.d., we won't pick up. i don't even like picking up the phone unless someone's name pops up as salesmen now often use cell phones, so it pops up 'cellular call.' 

if you call upon a manager, i think it helps add legitimacy to you if your company name lights up on their caller i.d.. not that it probably ever cost anyone a sale, necessarily, but when you're trying to make a good impression, it won't hurt.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

royster13 said:


> When cold calling you should not be doing any selling......Cold calling is about finding out more about your potential client's business and the problems they need to solve.....If you can offer solutions, you will make sales....


Totally agree!

It's all about establishing rapport and trust.

If you're not actively building relationships and building trust, then there's a pretty good chance that you're not building a very strong or sustainable business.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Well your getting to know the client and seen what you can solve, another vendor will come in a make the sale. 

You'll miss the sale from the person who wants to tell you what they're going to order, and when. There are three personalities to deal with. The one I just mentioned is the control freak. They won't wait for you.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

selanac said:


> Well your getting to know the client and seen what you can solve, another vendor will come in a make the sale.
> 
> You'll miss the sale from the person who wants to tell you what they're going to order, and when. There are three personalities to deal with. The one I just mentioned is the control freak. They won't wait for you.


Not sure I understand your post Paul.

_Are you suggesting that building rapport and trust is futile_?

If so, I respectfully disagree.

_Are you suggesting that those of us who take time to get to know our clients and provide solutions to their needs are wasting our time_?

Again, I'd have to disagree.

_Is it possible that a potential customer (one that we are getting to know) will place an order with their regular printer or another competitor_?

Absolutely ... it's not only possible, but it happens occasionally. It's nothing more than a simple reality that we all deal with while conducting business in a competitive marketplace. However, this certainly does not deter me or others (I suspect) who see the value in building relationships and providing creative solutions in the pursuit of building a sustainable business.

More often than not, our relationship building efforts are rewarded ... sometimes right away ... and sometimes a few months down the road. In addition, one of the benefits of "getting to know" your future (prospective) customers, is being able to identify and weed-out the less-than-desirable PITA customers.

It works well for us.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You'll have plenty of time to get to know the customer while making the sale.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

selanac said:


> You'll have plenty of time to get to know the customer while making the sale.


Lol ... exactly!

We get to know our customers AND we usually make the sale ... sometimes right away ... and sometimes a few months down the road. And sometimes we gladly walk away without making a sale knowing that it wouldn't be worth our time or effort.


----------

